# Is Omega A 2Nd Tier Brand?



## mb london (May 5, 2010)

Hello to all

I have always found the best source of information to be forums, I first started using them when I got my BMW, the information was invaluable and have since become a member of a really good cyber community. I am really looking forward to getting some good opinions/advice from you guys and of course the usual banter

Anyway (back on thread), I have had my Rolex for about 5 years and enjoy it as much now as I did when I first bought it, however I am now in the market for another piece. My budget is a bit up in the air, but top end would be Â£3kâ€™ish. I recently tried on an Omega Planet Ocean and I loved it, it was the one with the black rubber strap with orange stitching. The price of it worked, but the only thing is that I was concerned that Omega is viewed as a 2nd tier brand. In my very very limited knowledge of watches I thought things like Rolex, Breitling etc were the things to buy.

It would be really good and helpful to hear what you guys think of the Omega brand

Many thanks

MB

* I would post a picture of my Rolex but I cant figure out how? If the picture is on my desktop as a jpeg what should I do?


----------



## langtoftlad (Mar 31, 2007)

I think the compulsion to try & classify watches into some kind of league table is unnecessarily competitive & opens a huge can of worms

Judging a brand is purely & personally subjective.

Do you like the design?

Do you think it's value for money?

Do you buy into the brand image?

End of!

As for posting photos - there's a button in the toolbar and some useful advice in the photography section - welcome.


----------



## clockworks (Apr 11, 2010)

I feel that Omega is second tier, but trying to reach first tier with their pricing. However, they are very popular, so are easy to sell on if you get bored. I wouldn't buy a new one (unless I got a big discount), but I would consider second hand. I feel the same way about most watches, whatever the price - the retail mark up is just too high.

Something that has always bugged me - how come an old Omega (pre the 1970's "time that fashion forgot" period) sells for so much more than other brands of similar quality? You can pay 4 times as much for a 60's Omega than you would for a similar Zenith.


----------



## Jack83 (Aug 4, 2009)

I agree that you should try to view a watch based on whether you like it, cost etc. but the reality is that a lot of people base it on the 'brand perception'. rolex and omega are both very highly perceived brands (both have a lot of history... and big marketing budgets!) ... rolex is just that bit more 'special' i would say; partly because they are more expensive so fewer people have them. i would put the likes of audemars piguet, jlc and patek up there with rolex as well. i'd put breitling and omega in the brand-level below, with a range of others.

also bear in mind there will be watch brands that rate highly in the watch community (eg Sinn and Glycine) but don't really register at all with the general population. And even within brands there is variation; seiko known to the watch community as maker of excellent in-house movements with some seriously good pieces (marine master and Grand Seikos for example) that compete on a quality basis with many high-end swiss watches; to the general public, they're pretty much a generic maker of low to mid end watches on the high street (which obviously they are as well).

Potentially a never ending conversation because it is very subjective...

and welcome to RLT btw!


----------



## mb london (May 5, 2010)

langtoftlad said:


> I think the compulsion to try & classify watches into some kind of league table is unnecessarily competitive & opens a huge can of worms
> 
> Judging a brand is purely & personally subjective.
> 
> ...


I agree in the most part, thanks

re - the image, the 'add image icon' ask for a url ?, I just want to add a jpeg


----------



## feenix (May 27, 2008)

mb london said:


> re - the image, the 'add image icon' ask for a url ?, I just want to add a jpeg


You can't just 'add a jpeg' to this forum.

You need to first upload the picture to an online storage facility (photobucket.com is a good one) then post the hosting URL in your post.


----------



## Clum (Feb 14, 2009)

I feel if you think Omega are a 2nd tier brand, then the company you keep will probably have the same idea about them. So if you were to own one you wouldn't be happy with it.

It doesn't really matter what our opinions on the board are as we're into watches and will have views about various brands that differ from your friends, which is what really matters to you most likely.


----------



## mb london (May 5, 2010)

Clum said:


> I feel if you think Omega are a 2nd tier brand, then the company you keep will probably have the same idea about them. So if you were to own one you wouldn't be happy with it.
> 
> It doesn't really matter what our opinions on the board are as we're into watches and will have views about various brands that differ from your friends, which is what really matters to you most likely.


No, to be honest my inner circle of acquaintanceâ€™s donâ€™t really give a toss about watches and their opinion counts for zero.

I guess I am looking for people who are knowledgeable about watches to let me have their views on Omegaâ€™s. I know we should always buy what we want and what we like, but I think it is human nature to want to know what other people think


----------



## Defender (Jan 27, 2009)

mb london said:


> Hello to all
> 
> I have always found the best source of information to be forums, I first started using them when I got my BMW, the information was invaluable and have since become a member of a really good cyber community. I am really looking forward to getting some good opinions/advice from you guys and of course the usual banter
> 
> ...


I think this begs the question as to what makes a watch company 1st tier, 2nd tier etc?

Exclusivity, desirability, populartity or Price?

Putting my cards on the table, I have several Omegas, the newest of which is now over 10 years old, I prefer the older styles to their newer ones.

I like them and I'm not concerned if what tier they from .

Most of the everyday watches I wear are much lower cost, but none the less useable for that!

Best regards,

Defender :astro:.


----------



## Griff (Feb 23, 2003)

TBH I think if you have a thought of Omega being second tier then its not the brand for you.

IMO I think the thought of Omega being 2nd tier is preposterous. Having said that I prefer vintage over many of the new models which seem a bit OTT to me, and I dont like the PO at all. The Moon watch is a classic as is the SMP, and they match Rolex in quality and build

This one was my dad's. The copperised movement is superb and the watch is a delight to wear.

I'm a bit fed up with watches that feel like an ice puck on your wrist


----------



## Drum2000 (Apr 2, 2010)

*Omega is a premiership watch - no ifs, ands or buts!*


----------



## feenix (May 27, 2008)

Surely it has to depend on your own criteria?

If you mean timekeeping capability then its as good as any other watch, if you want a first rate watch, then a cheap quartz LCD is as good as any Omega/Rolex/etc. And considerably better value for money.

If you are concerned for build quality and/or style then surely Omega is on a par with Rolex and other high-end watches. The price difference can be explained by the disparity in advertising budgets almost.

Personally, I've always thought that the high-end Tissot watches are VERY underrated, but as a collector I'm more than happy to pick them up cheap!


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

sorry mate, but your a snob.....ive got seiko's here that are more accurate (and lets face it thats what we wear them for) then most rolex.

it sounds to me that you have some issues dude...perhaps you should go and buy a Klaus Kobec.....mmmm nice.......

Or how about a seiko springdrive diver?










although this is out of your price range.....


----------



## mb london (May 5, 2010)

mrteatime said:


> sorry mate, but your a snob.....ive got seiko's here that are more accurate (and lets face it thats what we wear them for) then most rolex.
> 
> it sounds to me that you have some issues dude...perhaps you should go and buy a Klaus Kobec.....mmmm nice.......
> 
> ...


Thanks for the warm welcome Mrtitime. What issues are you suggesting I have?

Wow, its taken me all an hour to unearth the sad geeks whoâ€™s only success in life is found on forums where no one know their identity. Well done buddy :grin:


----------



## feenix (May 27, 2008)

mb london said:


> Thanks for the warm welcome Mrtitime. What issues are you suggesting I have?
> 
> Wow, its taken me all an hour to unearth the sad geeks whoâ€™s only success in life is found on forums where no one know their identity. Well done buddy :grin:


Seems a little harsh?

You may not have liked Mrteatimes answer, but you asked for opinions. You can't subsequently complain if you get an opinion you don't like.

As with any enthusiast, its difficult to get an un-biased opinion when you are talking about one of their favourite topics of discussion. That hardly marks any of us as geeks.

Lighten up. This is a forum for watch enthusiasts, not for baiting members into arguments.


----------



## scottswatches (Sep 22, 2009)

To me, any manufacturer that designs and makes its own movements has to be considered in the top flight. Is IWC a better watch simply because the make fewer watches than Omega? Why?

I have had a couple of Omega's and been impressed - i would have one over a Breitling like a shot, but that is personal taste.

welcome to the forum, and buy what makes you smile.

(PS - if you are going to put brands in tiers, which is an interesting debate, would Rolex make the top tier? Wouldn't Patek, Glasshutte, Breguet etc demote the rollie into tier two?)


----------



## socrates (Aug 17, 2009)

He asked for an opinion on a watch maker, not a judgement about himself. It should be pretty easy to distinguish between the two when responding to a perfectly reasonable enquiry. "Geek" is a pretty mild response to "your (sic) a snob" and "you have issues".


----------



## feenix (May 27, 2008)

socrates said:


> He asked for an opinion on a watch maker, not a judgement about himself. It should be pretty easy to distinguish between the two when responding to a perfectly reasonable enquiry. "Geek" is a pretty mild response to "your (sic) a snob" and "you have issues".


I don't believe I used the word 'snob'. I used the word enthusiast as I felt it was descriptive enough to get my point over


----------



## SharkBike (Apr 15, 2005)

mrteatime said:


> sorry mate, but your a snob.....ive got seiko's here that are more accurate (and lets face it thats what we wear them for) then most rolex.
> 
> it sounds to me that you have some issues dude...perhaps you should go and buy a Klaus Kobec.....mmmm nice.......
> 
> ...


----------



## socrates (Aug 17, 2009)

Feenix, I'm not sure how you have managed to misconstrue my point about Mr Teatime's response :lookaround:


----------



## mb london (May 5, 2010)

socrates said:


> Feenix, I'm not sure how you have managed to misconstrue my point about Mr Teatime's response :lookaround:


Guys, for the avoidance of doubt, I am purely after opinions on the Omega brand â€" good bad or indifferent from people who are into watches. Simples :thumbsup:


----------



## Griff (Feb 23, 2003)

Where's me popcorn!!!


----------



## feenix (May 27, 2008)

socrates said:


> Feenix, I'm not sure how you have managed to misconstrue my point about Mr Teatime's response :lookaround:


Sorry bud, my mistake.

Reading back through I can see that it was not, as I first thought, a response to my reply. I misconstrued as it was following on from a post I'd made, without quoting any other post, my bad.


----------



## The Canon Man (Apr 9, 2010)

I personally love the Omegas but can't afford a real one and don't want a fake.

NASA would not have taken a "2nd tier" watch to the moon now would they?


----------



## SharkBike (Apr 15, 2005)

Have a look at this recent forum poll and stick around awhile. You'll find lots of Omega love here. :wink1:

And welcome to the forum.


----------



## dapper (Jun 18, 2004)

mb london said:


> Guys, for the avoidance of doubt, I am purely after opinions on the Omega brand â€" good bad or indifferent from people who are into watches. Simples :thumbsup:


I think Omega make some nice watches 

Here's what the 'Watch Snob' at 'Askmen.com' thinks of them:

"Whatâ€™s happening to Omega is what I like to call the Freshman 15 syndrome. Just like so many of you Americans do when you attend university, Omega has become fat and ugly, a lesser version of itself. The brand has recently gotten a good look at itself in the mirror and it's seen that it's nothing more than an overgrown, over-promoted, slow-moving relic of what was once a great brand. Omega used to be on par with Rolex -- above the likes of IWC and Jaeger-LeCoultre -- and now that's as laughable as seeing an American turn down a plate of French fries. I suspect Omega is simply trying to become as un-American as possible by limiting distribution and upping the entry point".

Cheers


----------



## mb london (May 5, 2010)

Thanks for this guys. Interesting poll - I thought Panerai would have got more votes, they seem to very in vogue at present


----------



## SharkBike (Apr 15, 2005)

Well, if we're going to quote The Watch Snob on Omega, then how about Panerai?

I am taking a week off from answering your common -- and sometimes downright silly -- questions to get something off my chest. Each and every week I receive dozens of e-mails that sound a lot like this:

â€œIâ€™m a recent graduate of state school X and I am about to start a career in some boring, suited-up field. I want a watch that I think will give me a personality even though itâ€™s apparent to all that I do not have one. Should I buy a Panerai? I once saw a guy driving a BMW with a hot blond sitting shotgun wearing a Panerai or a Breitling (theyâ€™re huge and flashy) -- and thatâ€™s how you attract attention, right? Please advise, Watch Snob.â€

Sounds familiar, doesnâ€™t it? It should because you probably wrote me one of these messages. However, as of right now, I will not be answering anything that sounds remotely close to the above. Get over the hackneyed, mainstream choices and move on to something real. There is nothing, and I do mean nothing, worse than a young man who wears a Panerai watch. These watches were cool five years ago, and even then they were only cool if you were Italian (and I donâ€™t mean Jersey Shore Italian -- I mean actually a resident of Italy). Sure, Sheamus had a Radiomir back in 2004, but after one week of wrist time and the type of attention he received, he ended up trading it in for a vintage Rolex Submariner. If you think wearing a Panerai is cool in the year 2010, you probably also think you invented the boat shoe and the ironic mustache trends.

If you want to know what I think is on the polar opposite end of the authentic and cool spectrum, look at anything from A. Lange & Sohne. This German uber-manufacture is making the best menâ€™s watches in the world right now. Its Datograph is likely the greatest chronograph movement ever made, and itâ€™s just as great to look at as it is to feel start, stop and reset in your hand. If youâ€™re a man of distinction, a man who really has the world by its throat, you need a Lange on your wrist. A Panerai is childâ€™s play -- a cheap toy worn only by clowns. Yes, I said clowns.

Now that I have told you what I think about Panerai once and for all, and also who I believe to be the ne plus ultra of the horological world, can we stop with the recommendation questions?

Sincerely,

The Watch Snob


----------



## ollyhock (Feb 9, 2009)

clockworks said:


> I feel that Omega is second tier, but trying to reach first tier with their pricing. However, they are very popular, so are easy to sell on if you get bored. I wouldn't buy a new one (unless I got a big discount), but I would consider second hand. I feel the same way about most watches, whatever the price - the retail mark up is just too high.
> 
> Something that has always bugged me - how come an old Omega (pre the 1970's "time that fashion forgot" period) sells for so much more than other brands of similar quality? You can pay 4 times as much for a 60's Omega than you would for a similar Zenith.


take away all the rolex hype as ive stated before and you have a better watch

one that keeps better time and being 45mm IMO more visually stunning.

i recently sold my new sub after 2 weeks as it felt cheap compared to the PO its a no brainer , get one and save a couple of grand.

45mm case

beautifully embossed back

AR coating

far superior bracelet

600m WR

co-axial movement ( less servicing)

HE VALVE( LIKE THAT MAKES A DIFFERENCE!!, )

id stick my neck out and say if you got one youd look at your rolly in a different light.


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

scottswatches said:


> To me, any manufacturer that designs and makes its own movements has to be considered in the top flight.


That`ll include Vostok then :notworthy: 

Back to the OP`s question I have to agree with what others, have said don`t worry about what `tier` abrand is just buy what you like :wink2:


----------



## BlueKnight (Oct 29, 2009)

> name='mb london' date='06 May 2010 - 11:29 AM' timestamp='1273155792' post='553736'
> 
> Wow, its taken me all an hour to unearth the sad geeks whoâ€™s only success in life is found on forums where no one know their identity. Well done buddy :grin:


Being an anonymous newbie yourself, you are in no position to make such comments .


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

mb london said:


> mrteatime said:
> 
> 
> > sorry mate, but your a snob.....ive got seiko's here that are more accurate (and lets face it thats what we wear them for) then most rolex.
> ...


a geek? moi? :bag:

listen mate....by suggesting that "are omega a 2nd tier brand" sounds to me that your a snob......what difference does it make if you like it or not?? does it bother you that other people will judge you on what your wearing? Omega are a fine brand, and make some class watches, with a proven record for making outstanding time pieces. The fact also, that they supply (or the company that owns omega) watch movts to Breitling, and dozens of other swiss makers, and seems to be the movt of choice for a lot of boutique watch companies would suggest that others feel the same way to......as does our host, who also puts the ETA 2824-2 into a lot of his watches

Now, if you buy into the whole rolex myth, then by all means go and spend your 3k on a pre-owned rolex....you'll get a fine watch, but the New omega will be just as well made (with a much better bracelet imvho)

oh.....and its *teatime*....im sure it was a typo  although i can live with titime too.....

i suppose the fact that you own a BMW and choose to visit a BMW forum doesn't make you a geek or a :artist:

:grin:


----------



## mb london (May 5, 2010)

mrteatime said:


> mb london said:
> 
> 
> > mrteatime said:
> ...


Thanks for your constructive comments, you see - it wasnâ€™t that difficult was it (pat on the back for you). To be clear I did not say that Omega are were a 2nd tier brand, I merely said that I was concerned that they was viewed as a 2nd tier brand.

Anyway, you continue to be brave from behind your keyboard, very big of you.


----------



## Thus Spoke Zarathustra (Apr 16, 2010)

Omega is a Luxury watch brand, however I have heard it being referred to as Faux luxury watch brand, perhaps unfairly

I think Breitling's are better value for what they (I may be wrong) but some of the Omega Constellation Quartz watches seem overpriced a tad 1,400 etc

whereas non-mechanical Breitling's have Superquartz which is reputedly more accurate than normal quartz

Beautiful watches though Omega, it's just I feel Breitling's have more going for them


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

mb london said:


> Anyway, you continue to be brave from behind your keyboard, very big of you.


 shall we leave it now? i really dont want to get into a war of words with you mb.....

....and i didnt even notice your sarcasm or attempt at humour in your post....im brave as well as stupid :bag: you see 

:lol:

:thumbsup:


----------



## mb london (May 5, 2010)

mrteatime said:


> mb london said:
> 
> 
> > Anyway, you continue to be brave from behind your keyboard, very big of you.
> ...


Yeah no worries. :thumbsup:

At least I have found a good forum to whittle away a couple of hours when bored, and hopefully will improve my poor knowledge of timepieces


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

mb london said:


> mrteatime said:
> 
> 
> > mb london said:
> ...


:grin:


----------



## scottswatches (Sep 22, 2009)

isn't it nice that you have all made up :air_kiss:


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

scottswatches said:


> isn't it nice that you have all made up :air_kiss:


That's exactly what I thinking :friends:


----------



## bjohnson (Oct 2, 2007)

Referring back to the original question "Is Omega A 2nd Tier Brand?"

I'll have to defer to my watchmaker with over 30 years of experience servicing watches from Bulova to JLC "Omega a high end brand? No. Maybe the high end of the mid-range brands"

PS - general attitude I've read from people who've been seem familiar enough with enough watches to have a valid comparative opinion (which doesn't include me) seems to be that Rolex is in the high end grouping .. just barely.

PPS - many people's perceptions are given to them by modern marketing and have nothing to do with the watches themselves


----------



## James (Jul 17, 2006)

Yes Omega is a 2nd tier brand maybe even 3rd tier

I have maybe thirteen 40's and 50's pieces!

And my latest piece this Speedy below


----------



## Barryboy (Mar 21, 2006)

If we can get back to the main question....

Compared to Patek Phillippe and certain other makers, it's fair to say that Omega is a second tier manufacturer. But there again so is Rolex.....

It's all in your perception. I've had some cracking Omegas over the years (and one in particular I bitterly regret selling to this day). I've not had any cracking Rolexes, because the wearing experience (God, that sounds so pompous...) was marred by the fact that I was often asked if the watch was a fake. I think that Rolex (particularly the submariner) must be the most faked watch in the world and it is the reason why I won't have another one (plus, of course, the fact that I think they are seriously over-priced!!)

But what of it? If you like the watch, and can afford it, then buy it and wear it and get enjoyment from it no matter what it says onb the dial. What other people think (and by your admission your pals couldn't give a toss) is irrelevant - in fact most of the watches I wear are by makers that my pals have never even heard of!

All the best, and welcome to the RLT site.

Rob


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

Barryboy said:


> If we can get back to the main question....
> 
> Compared to Patek Phillippe and certain other makers, it's fair to say that Omega is a second tier manufacturer. But there again so is Rolex.....
> 
> It's all in your perception. I've had some cracking Omegas over the years (and one in particular I bitterly regret selling to this day). I've not had any cracking Rolexes, because the wearing experience (God, that sounds so pompous...) was marred by the fact that I was often asked if the watch was a fake. I think that Rolex (particularly the submariner) must be the most faked watch in the world and it is the reason why I won't have another one (plus, of course, the fact that I think they are seriously over-priced!!)


I agree Rob, Omega are not Haute Horlogerie and neither are Rolex, Breitling and Panerai


----------



## gchampi2 (Apr 28, 2010)

Is Omega a second-tier brand? Maybe. Maybe not. As the maker of the only watches to be flight rated by NASA, they have their place in horological history, but recently they have been a little... ummm... crass (maybe). They have their fans (I'm one of them), but they also have their detractors.

Is Rolex a first-tier brand? Maybe. Maybe not. My opinion is that they once were, but are currently not. The brand image has been too diluted by the large number of fakes in circulation, and the "conspicuous consumerism" image that they aquired in the 80's. While they are undoubtedly good watches, they just aren't my jug of java.

To me, a true first-tier watch manufacturer is Zenith. Their El Primero movement is a thing of beauty. When you also consider that, until fairly recently, Rolex used to buy these movements for their Daytona model, you can get a whole lot of watch for a lot less money than the equivalent Rollie. Just don't buy a new one - some of the recent models are hideous.

Cheers... G


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

My opinion for what its worth is that people can like watches for whatever reason they like, if someone puts a 'value' on brand position then fine, thats no worse than any other reason, its just their reason...

I dont think many of us buy a watch for the timekeeping, so its the other qualities, size, heft, legibility, looks, deph rating and some choose brand as their requirement....

If I was asked to rate Omegas position I would say they are behind Rolex and on a par with Breitling , but this is just my own opinion based on desirability of watch the brand means to me, each maker has stand out models over the other...I would rather has the new PloProf over a Datejust for example....


----------



## Gazza70 (Apr 12, 2010)

Found this on a site a number of weeks ago when I was trying to decide what to buy and was wondering how Omega compared to Rolex.

High-End Luxury

There are always superb options when money is no object.

A Lange and Sohne, Alain Silberstein, Audemars Piguet, Blancpain, Breguet, Franck Muller, JLC, Parmigiani, Patek Phillipe, Ulysse Nardin, Vacheron Constantin

Luxury

The largest, most widely known class of luxury timepieces

Breitling, Cartier, Ebel, Omega, Rolex

Pseudo Luxury Watches

When you want a better luxury watch, but don't want to spend so much

Baume & Mercier, Raymond Weil, Tag Heuer

Basic Luxury Watches

When you want something finer than average

Epos, Fortis, Movado, Oris


----------



## mb london (May 5, 2010)

jasonm said:


> My opinion for what its worth is that people can like watches for whatever reason they like, if someone puts a 'value' on brand position then fine, thats no worse than any other reason, its just their reason...
> 
> I dont think many of us buy a watch for the timekeeping, so its the other qualities, size, heft, legibility, looks, deph rating and some choose brand as their requirement....
> 
> If I was asked to rate Omegas position I would say they are behind Rolex and on a par with Breitling , but this is just my own opinion based on desirability of watch the brand means to me, each maker has stand out models over the other...I would rather has the new PloProf over a Datejust for example....


does the fact that James bond wears them count for anything


----------



## Thus Spoke Zarathustra (Apr 16, 2010)

just a suggestion, largely based on sketchy knowledge and supposition

1 tier consists of 15 (seems as good as any Number)

1st Tier

Vacheron Constantin

Chopard

Patek Phillipe

Zenith

Breitling

Cartier

Eterna

Blancpain

Ulysse Nardin

Jaeger-LeCoultre

IWC

Girard-Perregaux

Breguet

Boucheron

Rolex

2nd Tier

Oris

Omega

Baume and Mercier

Bell & Ross

Seiko

Tag Heuer

Raymond Weil

Rado

Panerai

Maurice Lacroix

Longines

Ebel

Frederique Constant

Audemars Piguet

Tissot

3rd Tier

Citizen

Bulova

Ball

Zodiac

Hamilton

Bremont

Hublot

Gucci

Wenger

Victorinox

...


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Gazza70 said:


> Found this on a site a number of weeks ago when I was trying to decide what to buy and was wondering how Omega compared to Rolex.
> 
> High-End Luxury
> 
> ...


Not a bad summary at all....


----------



## ollyhock (Feb 9, 2009)

jasonm said:


> Gazza70 said:
> 
> 
> > Found this on a site a number of weeks ago when I was trying to decide what to buy and was wondering how Omega compared to Rolex.
> ...


frank muller high end luxury! there pants

alan silberstein high end luxury there also pants


----------



## Thus Spoke Zarathustra (Apr 16, 2010)

mb london said:


> jasonm said:
> 
> 
> > My opinion for what its worth is that people can like watches for whatever reason they like, if someone puts a 'value' on brand position then fine, thats no worse than any other reason, its just their reason...
> ...


And being iconic

I think there are 2 different trains of thought here

1.Level of Luxury

2.Quality, status, style, longevity, iconic

In terms of luxury Rolex, Breitling & Omega would probably be second tier but each one has at least one Iconic watch

Omega, the Speedmaster (black)

Breitling, Navitimer (Blue & White)

Rolex Datejust (two-tone)

this for me puts all of them at the top level, IMO

but then again, I know nothing :lookaround:


----------



## Thus Spoke Zarathustra (Apr 16, 2010)

> frank muller high end luxury! there pants
> 
> alan silberstein high end luxury there also pants


is everything new rubbish?

just wondering

Hublot 1980

Jacques Lemans 1985

are they both rubbish?

Also Gazza70 where would you put Zenith in your Luxury chart?


----------



## Gazza70 (Apr 12, 2010)

Thus Spoke Zarathustra said:


> > frank muller high end luxury! there pants
> >
> > alan silberstein high end luxury there also pants
> 
> ...


It's not "My" luxury chart - but in my opinion Rolex & Omega are very similar, as for Zenith I don't know enough about them to even offer an opinion??


----------



## ollyhock (Feb 9, 2009)

Thus Spoke Zarathustra said:


> > frank muller high end luxury! there pants
> >
> > alan silberstein high end luxury there also pants
> 
> ...


not every thing no


----------



## jeffvader (Jun 10, 2008)

I'd say no they aren't. Given a choice of a Rolex or an Omega I'd have a Omega, but saying that I have about 20 Omegas at the last count.


----------



## Thus Spoke Zarathustra (Apr 16, 2010)

jeffvader said:


> I'd say no they aren't. Given a choice of a Rolex or an Omega I'd have a Omega, but saying that I have about 20 Omegas at the last count.


you obviously love them, then, in the poll here 45 people voted making them the most popular Swiss watchmaker

aome of these other luxury brands, Vascheron Constantin, Hublot, the vast majority of watch enthusiasts will not even get to wear one


----------



## Stuart Davies (Jan 13, 2008)

Hello - Haven't been around for a while...but welcome to TWF.

TBH I view most of what is available in the high street windows these days (maybe with exception to IWC) as one great big blur as the general design of these so called big brands is just utter blandness. So desperate are some of these manufactures to hold onto some credibility they they have started to repackage icons of the distant past eg Tag Heuer and the Monaco and yes the new Proplof comes to mind here.

IMHO Omega were at the cutting edge and forefront of technology and design throughout to 60's right through until the end of the 80's - their collections are second to non during that period. Thereafter they seemingly lost the plot (with perhaps exception to the SMP300) somewhat. We can argue until the cows come home as to why things went belly up but i don't think anyone can argue that the it all boils down to money - what a shame eh?

For what its worth my top modern classics are IMO B&M's Capeland XXL, IWC's Aquatimer, Seiko's Marine Master and Bremont's Supermarine 500 (and yes I know they are all divers!) and whilst I have handled all of these I've never owned one...sigh...

If I had your budget I'd be inclined to keep my money in my pocket, learn and make your decision in a few months time...have fun!

BW, Stuart


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

Thus Spoke Zarathustra said:


> just a suggestion, largely based on sketchy knowledge and supposition
> 
> 1 tier consists of 15 (seems as good as any Number)
> 
> ...


A few you might want to rethink...

I reckon if you hang onto your budget and stay around here, ask questions, listen and learn you will in 3months buy a vintage Omega and maybe save a bit of cash, have a better watch, have fun and best of all learn about what makes a great watch. Welcome to the forum.


----------



## DMP (Jun 6, 2008)

IMO (and costly experience) if you "buy the brand" rather than "buy the watch" you're setting yourself up for disappointment. In the early 90's I "bought the brand" - I just had to have "a Rolex". I bought one (a new GMT II) and other than a fleeting "warm & fuzzy" feeling from owning "a Rolex", found myself disappointed and disillusioned (and nobody noticed it.....). I was expecting something earth-shattering, the ultimate watch etc etc. The watch didn't live up to my expectations - expectations that were formed almost entirely from Rolex's marketing, and their marketing was the main reason I had to have one. There was nothing wrong with the watch, it was a reliable companion for many years, I just bought it for the wrong reasons. If I'd bought it because I wanted a quality, rugged and practical GMT watch, the watch would have fulfilled my needs perfectly. As it happened I ended up selling the watch. Funny thing is, if I wanted/needed an excellent GMT watch now, I wouldn't hesitate to buy another one.

Bottom line, it doesn't matter which alleged "tier" a particular brand is considered to reside in because that stuff is all opinion-based anyway, and opinions are like a**eholes - everybody has one. Buy the watch that "floats your boat", not the brand.

here endeth the lesson :hypocrite:


----------



## Jack G (Apr 7, 2008)

Stuart Davies said:


> Hello - Haven't been around for a while...but welcome to TWF.
> 
> TBH I view most of what is available in the high street windows these days (maybe with exception to IWC) as one great big blur as the general design of these so called big brands is just utter blandness. So desperate are some of these manufactures to hold onto some credibility they they have started to repackage icons of the distant past eg Tag Heuer and the Monaco and yes the new Proplof comes to mind here.
> 
> ...


Hello Stuart,

Was trying to compose a response myself but you have said it all for me. :thumbup:

Thanks, Jack

Hello mb london and welcome to RLT.

If as 'mb london' suggests you live in London my suggestion would be go to The Burlington Arcade and look at the vintage Omega shop and the vintage Rolex shop. Then go round the corner to the new Omega AD and the new Rolex AD. Study them all, try them on but keep your wallet in your pocket especially in the Burlington Arcade! You will need time to take it all in and probably a return trip before you can come to a decision.

If you decide to go vintage which would be my option any day you will then have all the fun of tracking one down. I'm sure the guys here will be able to help with a search once you know what you want.

Jack


----------



## stevieb (Feb 12, 2010)

Having read all the posts i'd like to add my opinion on the subject of how all the manufacturers and brands are perceived.

I've used the word perceived because thats all it is, we all make our judgments based on the vast array of variables presented to us and the priority we place on them.

Owning and wearing a quality watch is a very personal thing and for the majority of people this is limited to just one.

As a watch collector i can appriciate the efforts of all the manufacturers past and present.

Currently i don't believe there is any manufacturer who doesen't offer something i would like in my collection and to wear on my wrist.

It may be just me but when concidering my next purchase i surf the websites, take a walk down Bon street or visit a show or two.

This helps me make an informed decision, it also gives me an informed opinion.

My advise to the person who asked the question as many other forum users have offered is to get informed.

Omega is a first class watch maker, they have invested vast sums of money to improve the accuracy of mechanical watches with their adoption of the George Daniels co-axial escapement. A true feat of engineering prowess when concidered many other manufacturers have draws laiden with failed attemps to improve upon the swiss leaver.

Recently i took the decision of purchasing a Chronoswiss regulateur, model ch 1223 one of the biggest attractions of the watch to me was the fact one watch maker assembles, adjusts then puts his/her mark on it. Is it marketing spin, i'll let you all know when i collect it next week.

The next significant watch i am going to buy is a thermally compensated quartz watch it will either be a Seiko or ETA movement, i haven't decided yet but from what i've read the Seiko's 8f56 is in the lead.

Where i'm comming from is a well put togeather and adjusted Chinease tourbillion watch which hasn't been manufactured to decive is very attractive like the BHI one, but what tier would i put that?

Having examined the A.lange & Sohne watches a few weeks ago they are very impressive

.

What i'm trying to impart is i buy watches based on their individual merit, look, feel etc and not on the brand.

Except for Vintage Girard Perregaux, but thats an obsession not a reason.

Regards steve


----------



## rambutan (May 7, 2010)

to echo others, go for the aesthetics every time - unless you are in fact brand conscious, in which case you will want to buy whatever the wealthy US/Far Eastern consumers are buying.


----------



## Thus Spoke Zarathustra (Apr 16, 2010)

rambutan said:


> to echo others, go for the aesthetics every time - unless you are in fact brand conscious, in which case you will want to buy whatever the wealthy US/Far Eastern consumers are buying.


manhole covers?

Sorry I mean Hublot's

I'll get my Coat


----------



## jss (Jun 29, 2009)

Iâ€™m not knowledgeable enough to comment on whether Omega is seen as a second tier brand or not, but I think it tells you something when the experienced guys on here canâ€™t even agree. All that matters is whether YOU see them as second tier. If you do, then you are not going to be happy owning one.


----------



## msq (Feb 18, 2010)

I think I speak on behalf on most of the easy going watch collectors out here and everywhere.

Is it second tier? I don't know and who cares.

Serious guys...who really cares. Spend more time discovering your own passion, rather than bickering about what other people's passion might be.


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

Omega isn't a brand regarded as Haute Horlogerie so it is second tier, there's no argument really. However they are damn fine watches and I always have a few in my collection.


----------



## rambutan (May 7, 2010)

agreed - it's all friendly here


----------



## Andy Tims (Apr 13, 2008)

mb london said:


> I was concerned that Omega is viewed as a 2nd tier brand.


Didn't stop you buying a 2nd tier car did it?

Buy the watch you like & don't worry what others think.


----------



## tyrannes (Sep 27, 2006)

Sorry to add butI would say Rolex are the bottom of the 1st tier and Omega have been top of the 2nd tier for years and now Omega is in no man's land.

I am thinking for the last couple of years Omega's quality and designs have increased in an attempt to rival that of IWC and Rolex and JlC.

I would think they are stating to catch up to Rolex now.

That is why Rolex are going down the ceramic route these days.

IMHO

Simon

Rolex == :bull*******:

Omega == :man_in_love:

IWC == :thumbup:

JlC == :inlove:


----------



## andytyc (Sep 9, 2006)

I agree with many of the replies here. Most of the watches I buy tend to be ones with a bit of history. I enjoy reading up on them, doing my research and learning about the little diferences between the different models. Then I reach a 'critical mass' stage where I feel I MUST have the watch and that's when I start looking around. Because of this I find it very hard to sell my watches once they're in my collection. Another factor that influences my purchases is price of course. I don't think I'll ever be able to afford one of the so called 'high end luxury' watches like a Breguet or Patek. I probably could if I sold a bulk of the ones I already have but I wouldn't see it as being worth it.In terms of Omega, I have a vintage Speedmaster Pro, vintage Seamaster 300 and a Dynamic Chrono. I find the older watches much more interesting than the current ones but that's just me. I would like to try on of the co-axial movements in the future though. As suggested by some, spend some time in the local watch forums, then buy something YOU like. You'll be a whole lot happier in my opinion.


----------



## 613 (Apr 15, 2010)

As someone who has owned digital watches all my life, I bought an Omega as my first decent-branded 'smart' watch. I bought it because I liked the history of the brand, the look of the watch, and finally the lovely dial. I honestly do not worry about the perception of the brand as "2nd tier," I just know that when I put it on, I am happy I bought it. I would love an Omega Seamaster Pro one day, but right now I am very happy where I am. When and if I do, it will be second-hand, and it's something for me to work towards.

I believe 'luxury' watches are jewellery, and at the end of the day, I would rather wear something that makes me feel confident with my purchase and works, rather than feel the need for my purchase to be seen and appreciated to feel confident about myself. You shouldn't need others to qualify who you are!

My poor, student tuppence! 

David


----------



## Sancho Panza (Apr 7, 2010)

613 said:


> I believe 'luxury' watches are jewellery, and at the end of the day, I would rather wear something that makes me feel confident with my purchase and works, rather than feel the need for my purchase to be seen and appreciated to feel confident about myself. You shouldn't need others to qualify who you are!


My feelings exactly :thumbsup:


----------



## itsguy (Nov 16, 2009)

As far as I know - and there are many, many people round here that know a whole lot more than I do, but here goes anyway - Omega was going head to head with Rolex for most of the 60s. Since both were mass produced brands with relatively large factories putting out a lot of units, neither could claim to be the most exclusive (1st tier?) brands out there, but they were on much the same level, making respected in-house movements. Omega slipped up with the advent of the high beat movement, seeing it as a chance to compete on price as well as quality when new lubricants were introduced at the end of the 60s. This was a mistake on a number of levels, as their first stab was the fatally flawed 1000 series, which tended to fall apart after a few years due to a design flaw. This was quickly remedied in the 1010 onwards, but the PR damage was done. From here on Omega was stuck with competing on price, or at least value for money and innovation, rather than out-and-out exclusivity and quality, and Rolex were left to take the high ground and price accordingly. Omega have been fighting to get back on top ever since. Arguably this makes the right vintage models a bit of a bargain - while they are more expensive than some other brands, they're still exceptionally cheap for something that was no worse than a Rolex in its day. The lower price makes the them less exclusive, in a rather meaningless way, but on the other side there are so many interesting vintage models to choose from, and you actually stand a chance of owning a few without taking on a second mortgage. Not only that, but the Swatch group are so hell-bent on bringing the brand image back up to catch and overtake Rolex, they are investing fortunes in changing people's perceptions through things like the Bond link-up, and it's gradually working. All this rubs off on the perception of the vintage models too - it doesn't hurt that your affordable vintage watch comes with a free multi-million pound advertising and celebrity endorsement package built in, it adds to the shine.

Personally I wouldn't have a new one, and there's obviously many many more exclusive things out there that could claim to be the '1st tier', both in the past and present. But I think Omegas deserve the love they get round these parts, particularly for the vintage models. The '1st tier' would be the brands that set out to be the most expensive, unobtainable and exclusive... but this has never been Omega's aim, and it's not what everyone wants.

Does that help?


----------



## BlueKnight (Oct 29, 2009)

itsguy said:


> Does that help?


Well articulated Guy. A very intelligent and thought out answer for a most moronic thread.


----------



## Speech (Feb 20, 2010)

To reiterate yet again what everyone has been saying, it all comes down to your perception. Buy what you like, keep what you love and screw the rest.

The problem with asking if something is "first tier" or not is how do you judge the tier? In terms of fashion Omega are certainly very vogue, and do have a great heritage and good name. The same can be said for the likes of Rolex etc. if you are basing your criteria purely on price then patek/JLC/A lange/VC/Zenith are more expensive so to a person only interesting in giving the impression of wealth, "better". To be honest, if you are looking at Rolex/Breitling etc. then Omega are a very similar brand.

Don't put such emphasis on the brand of the watch, I personally passed up the opportunity to buy a Rolex deepsea and instead went for a Zenith. Ok none of my close friends clock it, but (as plenty on this forum will agree i'm sure) there is much more to a watch than just telling the time and giving the impression of affluence.

Buy a watch for it's horological interest and beauty as an object, not just to impress.

Anyway, that is my twopence.

x


----------



## Boxbrownie (Aug 11, 2005)

My tu'penneth isn't worth one penneth.....so I am keeping it zipped.


----------



## sharrison01 (May 4, 2010)

I'm a fan of Omega but am also new to watches and can't help but agree with the perception of it being a 2nd tier brand.

The only reason that I can think is that although the top end watches quite easily compete with the more exclusive brands in terms of price and quality, you can own a brand new Omega for around Â£1000 which cannot be said of, say Rolex or Brietling.

Despite this, people that know about watches generally tend to regard Omega very highly and if you choose a watch in terms of quality rather than what other people think then you would not go wrong with Omega...


----------



## mb london (May 5, 2010)

itsguy said:


> As far as I know - and there are many, many people round here that know a whole lot more than I do, but here goes anyway - Omega was going head to head with Rolex for most of the 60s. Since both were mass produced brands with relatively large factories putting out a lot of units, neither could claim to be the most exclusive (1st tier?) brands out there, but they were on much the same level, making respected in-house movements. Omega slipped up with the advent of the high beat movement, seeing it as a chance to compete on price as well as quality when new lubricants were introduced at the end of the 60s. This was a mistake on a number of levels, as their first stab was the fatally flawed 1000 series, which tended to fall apart after a few years due to a design flaw. This was quickly remedied in the 1010 onwards, but the PR damage was done. From here on Omega was stuck with competing on price, or at least value for money and innovation, rather than out-and-out exclusivity and quality, and Rolex were left to take the high ground and price accordingly. Omega have been fighting to get back on top ever since. Arguably this makes the right vintage models a bit of a bargain - while they are more expensive than some other brands, they're still exceptionally cheap for something that was no worse than a Rolex in its day. The lower price makes the them less exclusive, in a rather meaningless way, but on the other side there are so many interesting vintage models to choose from, and you actually stand a chance of owning a few without taking on a second mortgage. Not only that, but the Swatch group are so hell-bent on bringing the brand image back up to catch and overtake Rolex, they are investing fortunes in changing people's perceptions through things like the Bond link-up, and it's gradually working. All this rubs off on the perception of the vintage models too - it doesn't hurt that your affordable vintage watch comes with a free multi-million pound advertising and celebrity endorsement package built in, it adds to the shine.
> 
> Personally I wouldn't have a new one, and there's obviously many many more exclusive things out there that could claim to be the '1st tier', both in the past and present. But I think Omegas deserve the love they get round these parts, particularly for the vintage models. The '1st tier' would be the brands that set out to be the most expensive, unobtainable and exclusive... but this has never been Omega's aim, and it's not what everyone wants.
> 
> Does that help?


Very much so, thank you very much

MB


----------



## gaz64 (May 5, 2009)

bjohnson said:


> Referring back to the original question "Is Omega A 2nd Tier Brand?"
> 
> I'll have to defer to my watchmaker with over 30 years of experience servicing watches from Bulova to JLC "Omega a high end brand? No. Maybe the high end of the mid-range brands"
> 
> ...


Tiers.... Psshh.... who cares omega is a fantastic brand that said I prefer the old ones.... I have 4 the newest is 37 years old


----------



## Yesnogame (Aug 21, 2014)

It is.

Nothing to be ashamed of though. A lot of the makers in the top tier go for the oil rich Arab market that's heavy on dollars and utterly devoid of taste.


----------



## Redmonds (May 30, 2013)

I would choose Omega over Rolex most of the time because they are more subtle and less showy. I have always put them in the same category, what I would call 'upper middle' in the watch hierarchy. I think a lot of Omegas are much better looking then Rolex!


----------



## artistmike (May 13, 2006)

Holy thread resurrection, Batman ! ... There's nowt like pushing for the SC


----------



## artistmike (May 13, 2006)

Irfan said:


> Redmonds said:
> 
> 
> > I would choose Omega over Rolex most of the time because they are more subtle and less showy. I have always put them in the same category, what I would call 'upper middle' in the watch hierarchy. I think a lot of Omegas are much better looking then Rolex!
> ...


Snap.... :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Redmonds (May 30, 2013)

Irfan said:


> Redmonds said:
> 
> 
> > I would choose Omega over Rolex most of the time because they are more subtle and less showy. I have always put them in the same category, what I would call 'upper middle' in the watch hierarchy. I think a lot of Omegas are much better looking then Rolex!
> ...


I didn't realise it was that old, I just saw it on the recent topics  I said most of the time btw, before I'm shot.


----------



## Yesnogame (Aug 21, 2014)

Where can I get a bright yellow Omega? In to this very much.


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

artistmike said:


> Holy thread resurrection, Batman ! ... There's nowt like pushing for the SC


It may be perfectly innocent but if it is an attempt to speed-post to gain access to the Sales Section, well, we all know what happens to people who try that little trick...



:wink2:


----------



## it'salivejim (Jan 19, 2013)

He does seem to be having a go with at least 6 resurrections so far. And it's not even Easter


----------



## richy176 (Aug 7, 2013)

mb london said:


> jasonm said:
> 
> 
> > My opinion for what its worth is that people can like watches for whatever reason they like, if someone puts a 'value' on brand position then fine, thats no worse than any other reason, its just their reason...
> ...


I don't think James Bond ever wore an Omega in the books. It was someone in `wardrobe' for the latest films with Daniel Craig who thought an Omega would be more up-to-date. Great bous for Omega but would you want to wear a watch with 007 on the dial etc?


----------



## Richy (Oct 14, 2013)

Bright yellow Omega........Schumacher speedmaster ?


----------



## Yesnogame (Aug 21, 2014)

Oh yes of course. Unfortunate F1 association - Not my bag at all. Thank you though.


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

richy176 said:


> mb london said:
> 
> 
> > jasonm said:
> ...


OMEGA paid to be in the later Bond films, product placement along with several other brands.


----------



## Upvcchange (Jul 14, 2014)

If you like it then buy it, who cares if it's first second third or fourth tier, if you like it then buy it I have watches ranging from a few hundred to several thousands, I wear what I want not what other people dictate.


----------



## Rekhmire (Mar 23, 2013)

Probably not condusive to the original question but personally I would rather wear a second hand Seiko diver than most Rolex'. Just don't see the point in spending Â£3000 or more on a watch.

And now, Christopher Ward have their own in house movement too.


----------



## artistmike (May 13, 2006)

Rekhmire said:


> And now, Christopher Ward have their own in house movement too.


To be honest, "in-house" is such a bendable term in the watch industry and CW's tie up with Synergies Horlogeres, hardly makes CW what we normally think of as a true in-house company but what the heck, if it helps them whack up their prices , why not.

We all have our likes and dislikes in watches and a lot of people do see the point in spending even a great deal more than three thousand pounds on a watch. Mind you, most can usually easily afford to, the luxury watch market these days is huge, so why not if you can afford it. ... It's the same as cars, not everyone wants a Skoda .


----------



## crsj (May 26, 2009)

MB!

You obviously need a 1st tier watch to go with your 1st tier motor!

BMW lol....


----------



## Drum2000 (Apr 2, 2010)

It's nice to see an old topic pop up now and then. Especially as it reminds me of members who at onetime were frequent upon these threads though no longer post or at least haven't for awhile.

*Step forward:*

*mrteatime*

*feenix*

*Griff*

*Defender*

*Clum*

*socrates*

*SharkBike*

*ollyhock*

*BlueKnight*

*James*

*bjohnson*

*Stuart Davies*

*JonW*

*DMP*

*tyrannes*

*itsguy*

*gaz64*

And these are just the names from this thread.


----------



## RTM Boy (Jun 1, 2011)

#...where have all the posters gone, long time passing...#

:yes:


----------



## Steve66 (Sep 30, 2010)

I used to own a Ltd Edition Breguet Aeronavale in addition to a 1971 Omega Speedmaster (moonwatch)

After a while I found the Breguet brand couldn't make up for the fact that I was bored of the watch and felt it didn't really have much provenance to be a pilot watch even though they were supplied to the French Air Force.

I have sold the Breguet and kept the Omega which I feel is more pilot and looks like a proper pilot watch.

Omega is not a top brand but the watches it makes are equal in quality to any other watch out there IMO.

Would I prefer a Rolls or Jaguar....both are great in their own right. (Phantom vs E-Type) ???


----------



## Upvcchange (Jul 14, 2014)

Love the speedie used to have one myself just was not getting the wrist time


----------



## artistmike (May 13, 2006)

I too love my Speedies too but let's face it they were originally designed for car owners, not pilots, hence the Tachymetre scale. That Breguet is a lovely looking watch, I would have been very tempted to keep them both.


----------



## Matthew999 (Mar 5, 2012)

IMO Omega are second tier and the fact that this bothers you means you will never be happy. As said before, either get second hand where they are much cheaper or go for something else. I feel the same way about Tag.


----------



## Upvcchange (Jul 14, 2014)

It does not bother me if I'm wearing a Â£200 tissot or a Â£5,000 submariner it's down to each person, I rotate my watches so I always where them all if I no longer find I'm wearing one I sell it, I really can't see what the problem is between a 1st tier watch etc and a 20th tier watch as long as you like it never mind what anyone else thinks.


----------



## Jeremy Fisher (Jan 28, 2012)

Unless you have unlimited funds and can shell out for a bespoke watch by an undisputed master watchmaker like George Daniels or Phillipe Dufour, there will always be something better, regardless of whether its a Tissot, Omega, Rolex, Patek, etc, etc. Buy what you like and what you can afford without breaking the bank. At the end of the day, anyone who judges you based on the watch on your wrist isn't worth trying to impress. Similarly, if you need a "top tier" watch to prove your self worth to yourself, I would say that you have some serious, deep rooted insecurities.

If you need any proof of how pointless such an attitude is, look up the "Archie Luxury" on the net/youtube.


----------



## Upvcchange (Jul 14, 2014)

Jeremy Fisher said:


> Unless you have unlimited funds and can shell out for a bespoke watch by an undisputed master watchmaker like George Daniels or Phillipe Dufour, there will always be something better, regardless of whether its a Tissot, Omega, Rolex, Patek, etc, etc. Buy what you like and what you can afford without breaking the bank. At the end of the day, anyone who judges you based on the watch on your wrist isn't worth trying to impress. Similarly, if you need a "top tier" watch to prove your self worth to yourself, I would say that you have some serious, deep rooted insecurities.
> 
> If you need any proof of how pointless such an attitude is, look up the "Archie Luxury" on the net/youtube.


I agree completely if you need a rolex to make you feel good then your in the wrong game, if you have one because you like the watch and not for just because it says rolex on it then you do have insecurities.


----------



## mardibum (Jun 3, 2014)

Watches are the same as every other commodity in this world. There will always be something bigger better fastwr or more expensive. Buy what you can afford enjoy it and bollocks to what anybody thinks.


----------



## Drum2000 (Apr 2, 2010)

mardibum said:


> Watches are the same as every other commodity in this world. There will always be something bigger better fastwr or more expensive. Buy what you can afford enjoy it and bollocks to what anybody thinks.


*All Hail!!*


----------



## Upvcchange (Jul 14, 2014)

I agree where what you like! I do I don't care if its Â£200 or several thousands as long as I like it.


----------



## maciejkon817 (Aug 31, 2014)

Omega has one of the best looking divers in the world, at least for me. Being first, second or third tier brand doesn't matter that much for me, as long as I like the watch itself. So - get what pleases your eye!


----------



## ollyhock (Feb 9, 2009)

If Omega is 2nd tier, then is Blancpain 1st tier?

Let's look At the Fifty Fathoms and the Planet Ocean.

They both come from the same stable, BP has a sailcloth strap and no He valve(not that we need it but it's all extra cost and machining) whereas the Omega has a good bracelet.

The Omega has an applied dial.

Both have silicon balance springs and a Manufacture movement.(1315 movement has had some dodgy press)

The Blancpain is twice as much as the new PO chrono, so why? It has no more kudos on the high street than Omega, in fact if you told a layman you had a Blancpain he would think you'd got it from Argos.

So is first tier all in the price and exclusivity?


----------



## Rampant (Nov 27, 2012)

> So is first tier all in the price and exclusivity?


Yes.

Unequivocally, yes...

It all revolves around one's "circle of acquaintances", and talks only to *their* acceptance, identity or acknowledgement, rather than the individual's.

In other words, rating watch brands into "tiers" is crass.

(Rating individual watches is altogether a different matter - provided that brand identity is not one of the definitive judgement criteria.)

Cheerz

Mark H


----------



## Nigelp (Jan 28, 2015)

In the kind of circles i mix in, they (Omega),  would be top top top top tier, then; and tbh i'd keep it up my sleeve as they say...but then i dont mix in the upper echelons :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## wookie (Apr 27, 2009)

Tiers are for wedding cakes not watches, but to carry on the cake analogy my collection would probably be the base board the cake it sits on. Sturdy and useful

wook


----------



## Nigelp (Jan 28, 2015)

mb london said:


> Hello to all
> 
> I have always found the best source of information to be forums, I first started using them when I got my BMW, the information was invaluable and have since become a member of a really good cyber community. I am really looking forward to getting some good opinions/advice from you guys and of course the usual banter
> 
> ...


Strange how such an old topic has got raked up but i dont think its that easy to rank, tier, (or whatever else you might want to call it) watches, once you've developed an interest in them. I'm pretty sure most people who only have a passing interest would say Rolex were the tops along with Omega. Then I guess they will think of Tag, Longines etc (if they've heard of them) through advertising etc. As for the rest eg Tudor, Alpina, Oris, etc etc etc most people wont know of them (probably). However once you get interested in watches and learn about grand seiko's and the like you realise that its not so easy to pigeon hole the brands. However i'm pretty sure the man on the clapham omnibus will always say 'Rolex' followed by 'do you know how much them things cost new' whilst the others even possibly Omega will be more discreet whether thats good or bad i'm not sure


----------



## richy176 (Aug 7, 2013)

There are so many ways of trying to `grade' watches. If you take the hand-made ones from George Daniels, Richard Mille etc then watches like Rolex, Omega etc are just mass produced also rans.

If you start at a lower price range then for under Â£300 you can buy some excellent watches from Seiko, Citizen etc that often keep better time than the likes of Rolex and Omega at a fraction of the cost and still give many years of service. You could argue that the Â£300 watch is the top tier for watches used to tell the time, have decent waterproofing etc.


----------



## artistmike (May 13, 2006)

richy176 said:


> You could argue that the Â£300 watch is the top tier for watches used to tell the time, have decent waterproofing etc.


I suppose that depends on how accurately you want to tell the time.....


----------



## William_Wilson (May 21, 2007)

Invicta is a much bigger watch than Omega!










Later,

William


----------



## mel (Dec 6, 2006)

One of the main differences between a Rolex and a Timex is the first three letters of the name - - and the price of course  Just ask the Commander (Bond) :lol:

Life's too short, buy and wear what you want and like, after all Fred Olsen , CEO, Shipping Line Magnate and stuff like that wore a TIMEX - - Oh, of course he owned TIMEX as well :rofl:


----------



## Nigelp (Jan 28, 2015)

wonder what would happen if rolex made a watch for Â£100 that was Â£100 worth like say seiko


----------



## richy176 (Aug 7, 2013)

If Rolex made a Â£100 watch it would destroy the brand image they have built up over many years and take them into a different market. The price you pay for something do not always the cost or quality of that item. Some years ago a company was trying to sell their denim jeans in the USA at $15 but struggled. They then got a celebrity to endorse the jeans so they had a little label with her name, increased the price to over $100 and sales took off - all about perceived value.

Take a watch that has a rrp of Â£6,000. Â£1,000 of that will be VAT leaving a base selling price of Â£5,000. Members here have often quoted dealer margins of 40% - 50% or Â£2,000 to Â£2,500 giving a price from the manufacturer of Â£2500 - Â£3000. On that basis the manufacturer could sell direct to the public for about Â£3,600 (Â£3000 + Â£600 VAT). Then take out all the costs of marketing and HQ departments compared to a small watchmaker/assembler like RLT and maybe the direct cost of materials will be far closer than the respective selling prices suggest.

It makes slotting watches (or other items) into `tiers' very difficult - do you go on actual quality or brand image or a combination. How do you rate a Rolex Sub against a Titan Black Rolex sub which costs about twice as much as the `standard' model?


----------



## artistmike (May 13, 2006)

For those not familiar with the term "Veblen goods", this little article may prove of interest... http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Veblen_good


----------



## Nigelp (Jan 28, 2015)

To return to topic 'are Omega a second Tier Brand' [to Rolex; sic]...probably...  ...if Rolex made a Â£100 watch which was Â£100 worth and the equivalent of a Seiko or Citizen (in quality) at that price then yes probably it would de-value the brand...However I wonder if high street sales of Â£100 Rolex watches would overtake those of the other brands?...Again probably most people would want the Rolex...then if Omega wished to compete with the Â£100 Rolex presumably the Omega would be a little bit cheaper to buy...Again price driven desirability, prestige and quality perhaps??? All totally hypothetical, but does illustrate what most people want. I don't think the car analogies work with the higher end watches because Mercedes, BMW, Jaguar, Porsche, Audi...(de;dum;de;dum) are all mass produced consumer durables. I dont think a Rolex Sub or Omega PO etc are. Also these type of cars are pretty common now and in fact these car manufacturers have already done what Rolex would be doing if they did make that hypothetical Â£100 watch  . This is illustrated by the fact you can buy a car with an Audi, Merc or BM or Jag badge for a price (dependent on model) as cheaply as a Ford or Vauxhall. This Rolex possibly does analogize with the Rolls Phantom in so much as it probably sells in the same market...But again the car is Â£225,000 plus whilst the watch is the price of a used Ford Focus  Difficult isnt it!


----------



## artistmike (May 13, 2006)

Nigelp said:


> I don't think the car analogies work with the higher end watches because Mercedes, BMW, Jaguar, Porsche, Audi...(de;dum;de;dum) are all mass produced consumer durables. I dont think a Rolex Sub or Omega PO etc are.


Both Rolex and Omega are exactly that, mass produced items. .. The cleverness of the marketing of these items is that they make you think they are "exclusive", whereas in reality they are just mid-end watches.... If, using your analogy, you want the equivalent of a Rolls Phantom then you have to start looking at the top end of watch production, watch companies that do a lot of their manufacture by hand, not at those mass-produced in their millions like Rolex or Omega.


----------



## Nigelp (Jan 28, 2015)

artistmike said:


> Nigelp said:
> 
> 
> > I don't think the car analogies work with the higher end watches because Mercedes, BMW, Jaguar, Porsche, Audi...(de;dum;de;dum) are all mass produced consumer durables. I dont think a Rolex Sub or Omega PO etc are.
> ...


, :yes: Just found this...the Parmigiani Fleurier for Â£ 200400.00 apparently







and i dont like it and according to wiki Rolex made over 750,000 movements in 2011 ey ho thats one myth blown for me then :huh: :huh:


----------



## artistmike (May 13, 2006)

I'm not sure what point you're making.... 

Ah I see you edited your post, now I understand...


----------



## Nigelp (Jan 28, 2015)

me neither now  guess its all relative...back to point though do we know if omega are a second tier brand?


----------



## artistmike (May 13, 2006)

Nigelp said:


> me neither now  guess its all relative...back to point though do we know if omega are a second tier brand?


First you have to ask yourself whether the question has any validity. ..... What exactly is it supposed to be asking?


----------



## Nigelp (Jan 28, 2015)

artistmike said:


> Nigelp said:
> 
> 
> > me neither now  guess its all relative...back to point though do we know if omega are a second tier brand?
> ...


 :yes: agreed i'm not sure it has any validity and i'm even less sure what it is asking....so I give in


----------



## William_Wilson (May 21, 2007)

It is a matter of qualifying the question, even after that it remains a matter of personal opinion.









Later,

William


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

I dont think the car analogy isnt really a true reflection, a cheap Beemer isnt anywhere near the same price as a cheap Ford especially once you add a few bits and bobs from the options list it can nigh on double the list price on some of them just that BMW and the rest of the more upmarket brands make them cheap to rent or lease which is a whole different thing all together and why you see more on the roads these days. A few years ago it wasnt so easy to drive off in a new Merc or Jag but now you can for a few quid a month, you'll never own it, basically all you are doing is renting it for three/four years.

That being said cheap credit on watches has made them more available just that not so many people are prepared to do that in the same way as car buyers do.


----------



## PC-Magician (Apr 29, 2013)

Not big on brands as such.

My car Is a particular make, but for Â£1000 more you can buy it with a different badge now that is crazy.

Most people don't even know what they are buying.


----------



## Markrlondon (Feb 20, 2009)

Nigelp said:


> back to point though do we know if omega are a second tier brand?


According to Swatch Group's own categorisations, no. To be precise, Omega are part of what Swatch Group refers to as their 'Prestige and Luxury Range', the highest range they have.

From Swatch Group, Watches and Jewelry



> Collectively, the Swatch Groupâ€™s eighteen watch brands address all segments of the market. Each brand carries its own distinct cachet, and each positions its products to appeal to different and complementary audiences.
> 
> [...]
> 
> ...


But in the wider market, most people would not rate Omega as a truly top manufacturer. It all depends on what scale you are looking at.

P.S. If anyone saw this post before I edited, ignore what I said. I had temporarily gone mad and misread the website. ;-)


----------

